

Ghost blog theme with Facebook comments and likes - ttty
http://www.webdesignporto.com/ghost-blog-theme-with-facebook-comments-and-likes/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
ttty
Now also includes the Google Analytics and Disqus platform without a line of
code!

